# Adopted an abused hedgie, seeking advice.



## Crumbles (Apr 26, 2013)

I used to own a couple hedgies as a kid but it has been several years and im afraid im a little rusty. I just adopted an adorable hedgehog that was found abandoned in an empty apartment, living in what was once an old laundry basket. She is estimated to be 2.5 yrs old and is quite malnourished, yet refuses to eat (i have only offered Wellness Cat Food and mealworms so far as i have only had her a day) . She also has what appears to be blue nail polish painted on her back and i am at a loss as to how to safely remove it. She is also missing a large amount of quills in this same area. She does not appear to be hand tame at all so i have been trying not to handle her overly much so she can adapt to her new environment, a much larger tank with toys and Carefresh bedding (she was on wood chips). Im just hoping for advice on how to give this sweet girl a better life.


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh stories like this break my heart. I think before you deal with quills you gotta get some food in her. Have you tried syringe feeding? Probably a really hard task seeing as well-handled hedgies don't even like this let alone one like her.ugh poor baby. I wish I could help more but I'll be sending best wishes your way. So happy she was found and in your care!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

That poor little girl! It just breaks my heart thinking about it. Thank you so much for rescuing her!

Hopefully the not eating is just her adjusting to the sudden change in environment, but you may need to give her food with a syringe if she doesn't take anything soon, she's gotta eat and drink or she's going to go downhill fast. If she really isn't eating anything at all, I would suggest getting some Carnivore Care from a vet, its a powder that you mix with water and syringe feed to nurse back to health.

My girl Thistle is a very picky eater but can't seem to resist the chicken and gravy baby food, you can get a tiny jar of it for like $1, try it straight or try it mixed with some water and using a syringe or eye dropper. I've seen Royal Canin Baby Cat recommended a lot for underweight or malnurished hedgehogs, that can be found at most pet specialty stores (Petco, Petsmart, etc)

It sounds like she needs to see a vet anyway with the bald patch. She could have mites or something else going on.

For handling and calming her down, put something that smells like you (a t-shirt you wore to bed) in the cage for her to cuddle on or under so that that she associates your smell with a safe place. Also, just lots of patience and daily handling.

Since its been a while since you last took care of a hedgehog, here is the best reference book, it was written by Lizardgirl, a moderator on this forum, and you can download the information for free: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html

Keep us updated on how she's doing!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I really hate hearing these stories, I don't understand people that don't properly take care of or abandon their pets...so sad. Anyways I don't have any experience with a hedgie that won't eat but I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Cheering for your new hedgie!


----------



## Crumbles (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for the support guys. I offered her some wet food and after she calmed down she would sniff around it and act interested but wouldnt actual eat or even taste it. If its untouched tonight then i will for sure be picking up a feeding dropper tomorrow. Im afraid she will be even less enthusiastic with me if it comes to that :/


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

When I got my new hedgie, which was from a pet store, she did not eat for a few days after coming home.
I agree, a vet visit is definitely in order, not only for the mites, but just to make sure everything is OK including her teeth. I would be a bit reluctant to go straight to syringe feeding. She is probably just scared. You could also try giving a few other types of food, some like watermelon for example....You can also give Pedialyte if you think she is dehydrated.
How did you find out about this hedgehog?
-Susan H.


----------



## Crumbles (Apr 26, 2013)

From what i know, she was found in an abandoned apartment and taken to the humane society. They couldn't accept her due to her being exotic so they called my place of employment which works closely with animals. We couldn't accept her either, so I personally paid her adoption fee and took her home since i knew i could provide for her. Upon further inquiry of the humane society apparently she did see a vet during her brief stay there, though nobody seems to know the details :/


----------

